# Anyone tried Jim Beam - Devil's Cut?



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm not a big bourbon drinker, but sadly, I am a sucker for good marketing. :lol: It doesn't hurt that Jim Beam is one of the, what I would call "basic bourbons" that I enjoy. The concept behind it is interesting to me. Plus the reviews I've read make it sound pretty good.

So has anyone tried it? What did you think about it?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Curious also... I did find this... Buy Jim Beam Devil's Cut 90 Proof Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey Online - Jim Beam Devils Cut Bourbon Reviews and Ratings - American Whiskey Bourbon Ratings and Reviews - Liquor Reviews - Spirits Reviews - Proof66.com - Proof66


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Quite a wide range of scores from the "rabble", but high marks from the "pros". I think at $24 a bottle I may have to give it a shot. (See what I did there? :lol: )


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Dam, there is another I have to add to my try list.

So far, I still need to try Crown Royal Black and now, Jim Beam Devil's Cut.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Dam, there is another I have to add to my try list.
> 
> So far, I still need to try Crown Royal Black and now, Jim Beam Devil's Cut.


If you're a Crown fan you definitely need to try the Black. It's good stuff! 

I may pick up some Devil's Cut tonight. If so I'll at least give a quick opinion of it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I honestly didn't care for it but i really don't care for Beam in general!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I honestly didn't care for it but i really don't care for Beam in general!


Well thanks for complicating things, Tony! :bitchslap: :lol:


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I had a small sample once, but I thought it was decent. Nothing that would prompt me to try it again, but I wouldn't refuse a glass...


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I honestly didn't care for it but i really don't care for Beam in general!


Same here. Ive had Jim Beam "Red Stag" and it was not good. I can only assume "Devils Cut" is similar swill. Beam Black lable isnt bad though. If you are going to go Beam, go Beam Black.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

TNTitan said:


> Same here. Ive had Jim Beam "Red Stag" and it was not good. I can only assume "Devils Cut" is similar swill. Beam Black lable isnt bad though. If you are going to go Beam, go Beam Black.


I've had the Red Stag too and I agree it's HORRIBLE! It doesn't surprise me that Kid Rock likes it.... :lol: The Devil's Cut is MUCH better!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...3-jim-beam-devils-cut-review.html#post3707800


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Red Stag is nothing at all like Devils Cut. IMO Devils Cut is alright, its nothing bad or incredible but how they make it is really damn cool. I also like the name, since the portion of the whisky in the barrel that evaporates is called the "Angels Share", naming the portion they strip back from the barrel Devils Cut couldnt be more suiting.


----------

